# Coin fell into cigarette lighter and does not work. **HELP**



## Philxsohn420 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi, just the other day i tried to plug in my phone's car charger, but realized the socket was not holding the charger in place. I pulled out it out to find a freaking penny wedged into the bottom of the piece. I pulled the penny out but soon learned that the charger did not work at all. I've been resorting to the socket in the truck for now, but I really want to fix this problem for I have a Garmin as well. Is it just a blown fuse, or am I going to have to replace the whole socket. If so, where can I even find an OEM 12-volt socket? Help?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Coin fell into cigarette lighter and does not work. **HELP** (Philxsohn420)*

You blew the fuse. You can replace it with another easily. The panel is located on the driver's side end of the dash. The cover pops off and the fuse panel is underneath.


----------



## Philxsohn420 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Coin fell into cigarette lighter and does not work. **HELP** (JDriver1.8t)*

Alright, cool. Thanks man.


----------



## 1FlyGuyInaGLi (Mar 25, 2007)

not true - same thing happened to me and now I dont have a car charger. let me know which fuse you pulled, cuz my isht is still broken. Damn, we close too. Im in the Kentlands.


----------



## vdubnick (Nov 29, 2004)

^ trace the circuit, just because you replaced a fuse, does not mean the problem is fixed.


----------



## VWLOVVA (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: (vdubnick)*

I had the same problem, only when i pulled out the fuse, i didn't trace it back right, so i went to the manual and the manual has the diagram of the typical Jetta, not the Gli. Took it to the dealer and they informed me that it was in the wrong spot...works now. Lesson: trace where you pul the fuse from, cause the manual calls out for the power supply and cigarette outlets, but are not used on my car...







(


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (VWLOVVA)*

When I pull a fuse and it isn't blown I check that fuse with and ohm meter. If it's good, and I am weary of if that is the correct fuse location I just check for voltage across any or all fuses. If you have a open fuse and the cicuit is hot you'll battery voltage if the fuse is good it usually won't show and voltage across the fuse.


----------

